# new overlord?



## Weaver (Jul 17, 2013)

I will name no names, but _someone_ mentioned in a chat session recently that maybe another cat -- I mean, _person_ -- should 'overthrow' one of this site's moderators... 

Alas, I cannot get the _photo_ of this new overlord to show up in this post, so you'll need to see it in my gallery.  http://mythicscribes.com/gallery/member-galleries/p586-new-overlord.html 

*shakes head*  And here I was all laughing inside at the idea of posting a pic of an infant Siamese cat and saying _this_ little critter -- sharp though his claws and teeth may be -- is going to overthrow the mighty Steerpike.  Yeah, right.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jul 17, 2013)

Being the proud slave of a red point Siamese myself, I can say he might make a fine overlord... but take on Steerpike?  That would be quite the kitty stretch, indeed!


----------



## Ireth (Jul 17, 2013)

What do you have against our Benevolent Feline Overlord? D=


----------



## advait98 (Jul 17, 2013)

Sacrilege! How dare you even consider the deposition of Steerpike as our Feline Overlord?!

Psst, what would I get if I support this cause?


----------



## CupofJoe (Jul 17, 2013)

Just remember guys...
Revolutions always succeed...
Revolts always fail...

*All Hail Our Glorious Overlord [Insert name here]*


----------



## OGone (Jul 17, 2013)

Cats suck, dogs should rule.


----------



## Nihal (Jul 17, 2013)

That's ridiculous, the very idea of a new overlord... let me see this phot–OWMYGAWD! So cute! It's so fluffy, I'm gonna die!
He got me, woman down, woman down!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 17, 2013)

Weaver said:


> I will name no names, but _someone_ mentioned in a chat session recently that maybe another cat -- I mean, _person_ -- should 'overthrow' one of this site's moderators...



Assassination, the most cost effective tool for political change.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 17, 2013)

The kitten is cute. Thus, it meets one of the prerequisites for "Feline Overlord." It has yet to be established whether the kitten is witty or charming, both of which are also requirements of the position.

To apply for the position of Feline Overlord In-Waiting on behalf of your kitten, please send a brief letter explaining why the kitten is fit for the job, any notable contributions to felinity in general, a copy of the kitten's DMV report, a copy of his credit report from one of the three major reporting agencies, vaccination records, and evidence of 'initial top secret' clearance and 'sensitive compartmented information' eligibility from the U.S. Department of Defense, Central Intelligence Agency, or National Security Agency.

Once you've gathered the foregoing documentation, place it in an envelope with three-thousand dollars in cash, and mail it to an address I can provide to you via PM.

Best wishes to your kitten in his or her future endeavors.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jul 17, 2013)

It's "mew" overlord.


----------



## Spider (Jul 17, 2013)

Weaver said:


> I will name no names, but _someone_ mentioned in a chat session recently that maybe another cat -- I mean, _person_ -- should 'overthrow' one of this site's moderators...



Hahaha, who would be ridiculous enough to suggest overthrowing Steerpike?


----------

